# consult in the ER



## mshelly87 (Oct 7, 2008)

What would be the correct code to use for a consult in the ER? I am having trouble with my physicians wanting to charge a inpatien t consult code but these patients are in the er and are not inpatients. I believe we should be charging the consult codes 99241-99245. Anyone that could help i would appreciate it


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 7, 2008)

Consults in the ER are coded as 99241 - 99245. Make sure it's truly a consult and not a referral, remember your 3 R's... Request, Rendering Opinion, Report... (If in the hospital, Report is not required if the medical records are shared (i.e. EMR) so they may or may not apply)

Good Luck!


----------



## mshelly87 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for replying so quickly, i am glad that i was on the right track. Let me ask you another question regarding em coding. When our dr sees a consult and sends a copy of his note to the requesting dr is this enough or should he be sending a separate letter directly to the requesting physician?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 7, 2008)

mshelly87 said:


> Thanks for replying so quickly, i am glad that i was on the right track. Let me ask you another question regarding em coding. When our dr sees a consult and sends a copy of his note to the requesting dr is this enough or should he be sending a separate letter directly to the requesting physician?



This can be done either way- you could do both, but that's a little excessive.

Most of my physician clients dictate the consult in the form of a letter. Dear Dr. Joe, thanks for referring Jane to me..blah blah.. (For office consults) This is a friendly and common way to do it especially if your physician is new to the area. This is fine as it documents the referring physician.  

Some don't, i.e. they have EMR (i.e. hospital consults) or they just dictate - as long as the referring physician is documented in any way your doc chooses to do it, your fine.


----------

